# Shoptemp is down.



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 31, 2017)

When I try to access Shoptemp, I get the following error message:



> Your PHP installation does not have MySQL support. Please enable MySQL support in PHP or ask your web host to do so for you.


----------



## Mikemk (Mar 31, 2017)

What exactly is shoptemp?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2017)

uhhhhhh, I thought shoptemp was closed


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 31, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> uhhhhhh, I thought shoptemp was closed


It was, a long time ago


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 31, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> It was, a long time ago


A couple months ago it was still up. Basically, it changed from a reselling site to a site where safe flashcard retailers can be found (according to the wiki).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 31, 2017)

Shop temp, i remember that site. good old days, where i bought my flash carts from. 

I bought ace kard 2I that doesn't work anymore from there. 

Besides don't people usually buy from that site with the panda keep popping up all over this site?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Shop temp, i remember that site. good old days, where i bought my flash carts from.
> 
> I bought ace kard 2I that doesn't work anymore from there.
> 
> Besides don't people usually buy from that site with the panda keep popping up all over this site?


yes, NDS-Card.com


----------

